
The eBay creation myth and other corporate origin stories - tortilla
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1814-the-ebay-creation-myth-and-other-corporate-origin-stories
======
domodomo
Yea that seems about right for eBay. At least they didn't say the genesis of
their company was when Amaterasu-omikami emerged from the cave of darkness,
and became the sun over Japan.

------
vaksel
not surprising really, if that story was true, eBay would have never ended up
with the corporate culture it has right now

